# BBQ, Recipes for Books.



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2010)

Burning a book to make a point makes as much sense as eating a hamburger to protest meat. I mean, you have to -buy- the book before you burn it, and once it's yours the publisher could care less. They got their money. And, stealing is a sin and you'll goto hell and burn and be poked in the butt by the devil.

People bought Harry Potter. Went on huge rants about how it was demonic, the work of the devil and all that horseswill. Then, they had burning parties, or shreded it or otherwise destroyed copies.

But. They had to buy them first.

Because rem...ember, these are "Good, Pious, Christians". People who "Know" "God".

So they wouldn't just "Steal" them from libraries or book stores right?

Because, Stealing is a Sin. Says so. "Thou Shalt Not Steal".

So, they had to walk in to a store, whip out cash, check or charge, buy it, then take it out and burn it.

For "God".

Now, if I was "God", I'd hope they'd have enough of the brains I gave them to read the thing first and decide if it was good or bad on my own, not just take someone elses word for it, but who am I to speak on behalf of the "Almighty"?

I mean, I don't have a paper that says "Pastor" on my wall.

Of course, if I was a book publisher, or seller, or author, I'd hope that word would get out and everyone would want to burn the book.

I'd giggle all the way to the bank and cash all those royalty checks.

Come to think of it.....isn't that woman who wrote Harry Potter like a gadzillionaire?

Come on people! Burn faster!

She's still short a few quid!



So now some yutz wants to burn some Korans. Why? What's the point, really? To show you're an ignorant idiot? Again, remember, stealing is a sin, and since you're doing this to show you're a "good Christian", you wouldn't steal it, you'l...l go out an buy it.

Buy it.

And push sales of the "enemy's book" up past your own.

Hey, I have a better idea.

Ignore it.

Yeah, ignore it. If you're not going to read it, just ignore it.

Spend your money on buying books you like. Spread them around. Give them away.

The Christian Bible is found in most hotel rooms in the US....it's also one of the most highly stolen books in history.

Says right in there "Don't steal" but people steal the book with the dont steal message.

The irony amuses me.

How about, you live up to the message of the book you revere?

or, am I making too much sense again? I know, I know, keep it up and it'll be time to burn me.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know, Bob...

I just haven't found a recipe for book BBQ that manages the delicate trick of not turning the pages to mush while still breaking down the fibers...

This yahoo and many of the others seem to be sincere in the motivations.  But they apparently don't get the irony and how stupid they end up looking.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 8, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Burning a book to make a point makes as much sense as eating a hamburger to protest meat. I mean, you have to -buy- the book before you burn it, and once it's yours the publisher could care less. They got their money. And, stealing is a sin and you'll goto hell and burn and be poked in the butt by the devil.
> 
> People bought Harry Potter. Went on huge rants about how it was demonic, the work of the devil and all that horseswill. Then, they had burning parties, or shreded it or otherwise destroyed copies.
> 
> ...


 I like the way you think, Bob. I was always one for logic, and always a big "believer" that if it fits right, wear it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm a book lover.  I own a few thousand books.  I've read maybe 50,000+ in my life.

So I'm against burning books in general.

I'm also a businessman.  I know publishers are in the business of selling books to distributors. Distributors are in the business of selling to book stores. Book stores in the business of selling to consumers.  What the consumer does with the book after it's bought, those 3 could care less on. It's a sale, inventory shipped, stock reduced, cash in the bank.  

If you buy out the entire press run, the publisher will think "popular" and order another run. This will get sent to distributors who will send it to even more book sellers who will spread it further.

It's how business works. 

If I were publishing books, or involved in the selling of them, I'd want to see it sell.

Whenever someone announces a book burning, sales of the book jump.
Both by people buying them to burn, and people buying them to save.
As well as by people who buy it to see what the big deal is.

If I were an author, I'd hope my book gets a 'hate listing'.
It's just good for business. Just ask the authors on the banned book list.
Just ask J. K. Rowling.

To punish someone's book, you ignore it. You make sales plummet. How?
You don't draw attention to it.
You don't buy it. Or steal it requiring someone else to buy it to replace it.
That goes with defacing it too.

You drown it out with something you consider better. 
You draw positive attention to the thing you consider better.
You drown out the negative by showing the positive.

On another discussion on this same topic I got hit with the expected "You're anti Christian". No, I'm not. I'm anti-Idiot, and idiots come in all shapes, sizes, genders, ages, nationalities and creeds.

The people burning Harry Potter, the people burning Korans, or Bibles, or Cat Stevens records, are idiots.  They are allowed to do this, it's as they say a free country, and being an idiot is usually legal. I still think they're idiots.

As to book burning in general....it's your book.
Do with it what you wish.
But if you destroy it, you'll never know what it says.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bob over the years of me BBQ'ing I have found the best way is slow for a more tender and juicy middle of the book, we all know the best part is always the middle. On last thing a book only needs about 15 minutes of seasoning, that is all a book can tke before it goes bad....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL.

I'm picturing Bobby Flay doing a whole special on grilling books, and Alton Brown discussing which seasonings compliment what paper types.


----------

